# "Como es natural,"



## Nahuel O Tavros

Hello, everyone. How are you?
I'm doing some exercise on translating a Spanish text into Greek on my own so I evidently need your help. 
There is a paragraph which has the introductory phrase "Como es natural," in Spanish and I don't know which conjunction I should use... Σαν; ή Ως; The text says:

"... varias de ellas les saltarán a la vista como particularmente adecuadas para la comprensión de Júpiter en cada caso individual. Como es natural, doy por supuesto que la mayoría de los lectores conocen los significados tradicionales de las doce casas, pero, para los casos en que no sea así, la parte siguiente de este capítulo explica algunos de estos significados..." (Júpiter, de Stephen Arroyo)
It's just the colloquial hint that I can't translate into Greek. 
Any help?

Thank you,

Nahuel Sebastián Vento
Buenos Aires
Argentina


----------



## Tr05

Hello, Nahuel!

It's easy, one can just make a direct translation from Spanish:
Como es natural...=Όπως είναι φυσικό...
"Όπως" and "σαν" can often carry the same meaning, but this is a fixed phrase and, therefore, "σαν" cannot be used in this case.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

So you would use όπως here? RIght. I got it. It can be used as a sentence introduction, then... 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Tr05

Tr05 said:


> but this is a fixed phrase


Actually, I'm mistaken. The justification is not that this is a fixed phrase, it basically has to do with the fact that a verb is following the word "como" and, therefore, it translates to "όπως". Μερικά παραδείγματα:

Como quieras=Όπως θες/θέλεις (However/Whatever you might want)
Como quieres=Όπως θες/θέλεις
(However/Whatever you have already said you want)
Como puedes ver=Όπως μπορείς να δεις
Como es lógico=Όπως είναι λογικό

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Εντάξει. Με βοήθησες πάρα πολύ! Ευχαριστώ,

Ναουέλ


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Πώς μπορούσες να πεις 'el logro de nuestros objetivos'; Το επίτευγμα των δικών μας σκοπών; Μπορεί να είναι έτσι;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Τα λέμε,

Ναουέλ Βέντο


----------



## Αγγελος

Η *επίτευξη *των σκοπών *μας*.
Επίτευγμα είναι αυτό που πετυχαίνεις, το κατόρθωμα. Επίτευξη είναι η πράξη του "πετυχαίνω". Μπορούμε να πούμε "τα επιτεύγματα της κυβέρνησης" (=αυτά που πέτυχε η κυβέρνηση), αλλά πρέπει να πούμε "η επίτευξη του στόχου" (=το να πετύχουμε το στόχο).
Και "δικός μας" λέμε μόνο όταν θέλουμε να το τονίσουμε πολύ. Π.χ. "επιδιώκουμε την επίτευξη των δικών μας σκοπών, όχι των σκοπών κάποιου άλλου." nuestros objetivos είναι απλώς "οι στόχοι μας".


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Καλό ότι έγραψες, Άγγελε! Eυχαριστώ...
Κατάλαβα τη διαφορά χτες όταν σε διάβασα.


----------

